# Rally field / motorhome meet suggestions



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Following on from the fruitcakes, MHF Uncle Norm memorial thread here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-154713-0.html

I thought I would start a new thread regarding venues.

Even if your not interested in the meet up you might be able to help regarding a suitable venue. At the moment its looking likely that it will at Rays place (Rayrecrok) on the East Yorks coast which is a static holiday park with a camping field, club house etc but I am still looking at other possibilities.

We need a decent size field with a function room that we can use for some music. I am talking to a couple of venues at the moment but would appreciate your input. Even if your not going.

Its going to be a Northern meet and I am looking currently at the East Yorks coast, North Yorkshire Dales and possibly the Lake District.

I gather golf clubs / Rugby clubs might be an option as will of course pubs with rally fields attached.

At the moment I am looking at 20-30 vans, could be more.

Thanks


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I assume Ray has cleared it with his neighbours. I know he is away at the moment so may not have had the opportunity. They may not be too happy with 20-30 vans turning up with drunken debauchery and ear splitting noise going on around them. :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'll put forwards the Cotton Arms, Wrenbury.

They have a function room and a rally field and I have been here when plenty of other Motorhomers have used the venue for similar use (a Blue Grass Music Rally Group, rally here annually). I have also been here when "the other forum" has had a rally there.

The Pub does superb meals, and has a good selection of Real Ales. It is also nicely situated in the Cheshire Countryside alongside the Llangollen Canal (and there is another pub adjacent if you fancy a change of scenery). It is easy enough to get to from the M6.

http://www.cottonarms.com/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I believe Rays place has a camping field and he is going to talk to them tomorrow. My only concern there was that I think there is usually something on (DJ, Band etc) in their clubhouse on a weekend. I was kind of hoping that we could have a room to ourselves or even a stage which wont be a problem mid week but I assume people will want to do it on a weekend?

I did contact the Green Dragon at Hardraw (Hawes) where the Wildcamping forum had a very succesful music meet in June. However I just got off the phone and whilst they said its no problem its a bit expensive. They want £10 per person per night so if 4 turn up thats £40 a night! I know Im not used to campsites but thats a bit steep isnt it? They dont even have hookup for that and we will be spending a fair chunk of cash in the pub.

Im also looking at a few racecourses and other rally sites.

I just tried the Cotton Arms but no answer.

Any more?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

£10 per unit per night rather than per person would be more like it!
£20 for the average unit is Getting into Caravan Club site territory.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Cotton Arms is excellent. 
They have a separate hall with stage that can be used. According to Joe the landlord it is licensed for up to 110 people but that would be a bit of a squeeze 
They have a small bar in a corner of the hall and can either staff it or you can take your own booze in. 
They do have quite a few rallies there including one which is quite a lot of "Fun" plus steam rallies, all sorts really. 
Rally field is grass but pretty level. 
From a personal perspective it's a bit of a hike from Hartlepool but being just off the M6 it's the sort of location that might increase attendance of people from the Midlands /south/Wales


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Cotton Arms sounds great to me!  :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Website mentions electric and water. Do they have CDP as well, I wonder?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The Cotton Arms might be a very good venue but it is certainly not 'northern' (unless you are a southern softie) 8O 
Chris


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Website mentions electric and water. Do they have CDP as well, I wonder?


Yes, there is a Chemical Disposal Point.

The EHU is only only on certain pitches alongside the Canal. There are also a couple of showers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys

Cotton Arms cant take us. Fully booked! Well the pavillion / function room is. 

As said though. Its not really the area we had in mind.

Im still waiting to hear back from several places. They are useless at communcating. all of them.

Ill update the main thread shortly. I think I may have found a Scout tent that we can use form a generous member but TBC. This gives us a bit more scope.

Cheers


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Cotton Arms cant take us. Fully booked! Well the pavillion / function room is.
> 
> ...


Excuse me MR Chairman but are you suggesting only ONE Meet next year? May I remind you that motorhomes have wheels and can travel. We can have a Northern one and a Southern one as well. many Southerners are scared to come North due to the danger of bears, Icebergs, strong Ale and the risk of losing their wives to someone more manly. :wink:

Perhaps someone could research for another venue on a different date. It would suit us because our travels were limited this year, it was an Anus Horribilis and we want to make up for it next year if possible.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, you're just afraid we're gonna come up there and rape and pillage.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Listen you two! There is more to this meet up Malarkey than you would think.

I just thought it would be like organising a booze up in the pub for a few mates. Err. No. There are PM's flying around, venues to speak to as they dont seem to be able to master the art of email yet. Tents to organise and all this without Mrs D finding out as she has banned me from ever organising such a thing. 

Dont worry Ill sort all that later.

Progress is being made and I think a satisfactory solution will be announced soon.

Lets just see how Fruitcakefest 1 goes before we take it to the Southerners eh? Anyway they are all rolling in it, let em come up here!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I organised a couple of meets for another forum.

All we needed was a firepit we could sit around while the musicians took turns to sing and play.

These 'posh' forums have members which are just too demanding. They will be wanting a Hog Roast next! :roll: 

KISS - Keep It Simple, Stupid.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I organised a couple of meets for another forum.
> 
> All we needed was a firepit we could sit around while the musicians took turns to sing and play.
> 
> ...


Dont worry. Looking at the list of hardcore attendees we should soon bring them down to earth!

Do you think we should invite the wildys or something? Most of them dont come out of thieir caves until midnight. Even Im scared!

8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You could ask splitty67.

he's a really good guitarist and singer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> You could ask splitty67.
> 
> he's a really good guitarist and singer.


Why dont you ask them? They dont seem to take me seriously! DO IT GNOME!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > You could ask splitty67.
> ...


Hey make sure there are spaces for furreners before you ask any of them. ...


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

This place looks interesting and appears to have all facilities needed for a rally.

http://www.bubblecarmuseum.co.uk/

It was featured on a TV program a little while ago.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not only is the "transport" behind the times, they are taking bookings for 2012 on the rally field.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Not only is the "transport" behind the times, they are taking bookings for 2012 on the rally field.


That is probably just a type error. Aside from that the facilities, prices and location is ideal for a rally or just an individual visit. If not interested in the museum there is plenty to see and do within a short distance.


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

*Rally field/motorhome meet*

Bakewell, Derbyshire on the Showground is a lovely site, but no room for evening. Been to other meets there and is in easy walking distance of the town which is beautiful. We all gathered outside and had a lovely time as not near enough to houses to annoy anyone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> This place looks interesting and appears to have all facilities needed for a rally.
> 
> http://www.bubblecarmuseum.co.uk/
> 
> It was featured on a TV program a little while ago.


Thanks. It might be a bit far south. I am awaiting a reply from Two rugby clubs. I hope to sort something out this coming week.


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

*Rally field/motorhome meet*

Bakewell, Derbyshire on the Showground is a lovely site, but no room for evening. Been to other meets there and is in easy walking distance of the town which is beautiful. We all gathered outside and had a lovely time as not near enough to houses to annoy anyone.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Kelso agricultural society showground, is that Norf enough for you.

Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> Kelso agricultural society showground, is that Norf enough for you.
> 
> Martin


There is normally a CC or C&CC weekend Rally when the Vintage vehicle Rally is on (I believe the Clubs alternate). It is on at roughly the time of this proposed Meet, so may be worth an ask with the Management as there is usually a bit of space left over. It has the advantage of shower blocks and a Bar with entertainment in the evening.


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

Malton & Norton Rugby club allow motorhome rallies and have good facilities including a bar room and showers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some good suggestions thanks. I had a reply back from Wensleydale and Northallerton rugby clubs. Booked up a year in advance. 

I will contact the others you suggest tomorrow.

EDIT: Kelso probably too far north.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I may have found something. Cant believe I didnt think of it before.

I will post in in the main thread.


----------

